# اقتباسات من اقوال الكاتب الرائع احمد خالد توفيق



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يناير 2012)

*إعمل الخير وارمه في البحر .. بشرط أن يراك أحدهم وأنت تفعل ذلك .. عندها سيخبر الآخرين أنك لا تفعل الخير فقط، بل وترميه في البحر أيضاً !ّ 


تعريف التفاؤل ؟ .. إذا قال القائد لجنوده إن العملية خطرة وإنه يتوقع أن يموت 99 من مائة منهم . فإن التفاؤل يجعل كل واحد ينظر لرفاقه دامعاً ويقول لنفسه : يحزنني فقد الرفاق 


تمر بالأطوار المعتادة: في البداية أنت لا تعرف.. بعد هذا أنت لا تلاحظ.. ثم تلاحظ فلا تصدق.. ثم تصدق فلا تعرف ما ينبغي عمله


قال لي: أريد أن أسافر إلى أمريكا .. إلى بلد يعرف قدري .. قلت له: لماذا تريد أن تسافر لبلد يعرف قدرك ؟... لماذا تريد هذه الفضيحة ؟ .. في بلد طيب متسامح مثل مصر يمكن للحمار أن يظل مستورًا وأن يأمل في وجبة العشاء.. لكن هناك سيفتضح أمرك خلال ربع ساعة ... نصيحتي هي.. ابق هنا 


أقسى شيء في العالم أن تقنع من تحبه بأن يحب الأشياء التي تحبها أنت !”    



جو الشتاء الحزين ودفء البيت والحنين لشيء ما .. كل هذا يغريك بأن تلصق انفك بزجاج النافذة وتحلم .. لكن هناك منذ ميلاد البشرية ما يرغم الإنسان على الخروج تحت الأمطار ذاهباً لمكان ما  


أتمنى أن أبكي و أرتجف , التصق بواحد من الكبار , لكن الحقيقة القاسية هي أنك الكبار! .. أنت من يجب أن يمنح القوة و الأمن للآخرين


لا يكفيك أن تنساها .. يجب كذلك أن تنسى أنك نسيتها !”    


سر تقديرنا البالغ لمن ماتوا، ھو أنھم لن يضرونا بعد الآن !”


كان ملحداً متعصباًُ.. وقد راح – أثناء مناقشتي معه - يقسم لي بالله العظيم أنه على حق ! 


علمني ( د. نبيل فاروق ) ـ وهو يكبرني بخمسة أعوام أو ستة ـ أن التجاهل هو الحل الأمثل ما دمت تعرف أنك لم تفعل ما يتهمونك به .. وقال لي إن الرد يترك ضباباً قد يثبت التهمة . لكني برغم هذا أجد نفسي مدفوعاً مرات كثيرة لذلك 


يبحث الرجل عن فتاة مهذبة طيبة جميلة وبنت ناس .. ما إن يجد هذه الجوهرة حتى يكافئها بأن يهديها نفسه !”


مصر غارقة في دوامة: كيف أعمل وأنت لا تعطيني مالاً ؟.. كيف أعطيك مالاً وأنت لا تعمل ؟


لا أطيق دموع الأنثى .. إنها غزيرة وافرة و هذا أدعى لأن تكون رخيصة .. لو صار الذهب متوفراً كالحديد لما ساوى شيئاً , لكن دموع الأنثى هي الشئ الوحيد في العالم الذي تزداد قيمته كلما كثُر .. إنها تشلنا معشر الرجال و تحيرنا و تربكنا .”


حب مباريات كرة القدم المعادة، حتى أقوم من البداية بتشجيع الفريق الذي سيفوز !


ماذا تعملت من كل ما مررت به؟ ...تعلمت أنني لم أتعلم شيئاً ...ولو أن عمري غدا عشرين عاماً لفعلت نفس الأشياء و اقترفت ذات الأخطاء ...وقلت ذات التفاهات ...إن التاريخ يعيد نفسه لسبب واحد ...هو أننا في كل مرة نتوقع أنه لن يعيد نفسه و أن الأحداث ستأخذ مجرى جديد”


لكن دعني أخبرك بشيء مهم ,لا تقض حياتك بإنتظار أن تنتهي الفترة كذا و الفترة كذا ..
أن تنتهي فترة الدراسة .. أن تنتهي فترة التجنيد الإجباري .. أن تنتهي فترة انتدابك في كينيا .. إلخ 
لسوف تجد أن حياتك صارت مجموعة من الفترات يجب أن تنتهي و هوب! تكتشف أنك بلغت نهاية العمر ولما تنعم بحياتك يوما واحدا ..
يجب أن تستمتع بكل فترة كأنها هي الصورة الوحيدة النهائية لحياتك ..”


ربما كان خطأ فادحا أن تتزوج نسخة منك.. لأنك قد لا تحتمل الحياة مع نفسك”


أريد أن أجمع قدراً من المال يكفي لعلاج الأمراض التي أصابتني أثناء جمعه ..! 


الحياة تستمر حتى حين لا نكون نحن موجودين .. حقيقة قاسية أكرهها ولا أصدقها .. لكنها حقيقية .. حقاً ستستمر الحياة بعد رحيلنا .. حقاً ستظل السماء هناك والبحر ، ولسوف يضحك الأطفال وتغرد الطيور .. أبداً لن يتوقف شئ إرضاءاً لغرورنا البشرى التقليدى”


لو سمح ببيع اللحم البشري عند الجزارين لارتفعت قيمة الانسان مرة أخري..عندئذ سيكون سعرك يا صديقي الاف الجنيهات”


ثلاثة يكسبون من فكرة الفرار من الموت .. الطبيب يكسب من الأمل في الفرار .. مندوب التأمين يكسب من اليأس من الفرار .. والحانوتي يكسب من فشل الفرار


تسعة من كل عشرة أشخاص تقابلهم يعتقدون أنهم عباقرة و قد خلقوا قادة ...ربما لو طلبت من أحدهم قيادة غواصة ذرية لوافق على الفور ...من حسن حظك أنني العاشر و العاشر يقول لك : جد شخصاً غيري ..”


إن النصابين هم أكثر الناس إيحاءاً بالثقة بالتأكيد .. وإلا فكيف ينجحون فى عملهم؟”    


هذا هو المصري الأصيل .. يعرض حياته للموت كي لا يدفع ثمن تذكرة القطار، ثم يدفع أضعاف هذا في مكالمة موبايل أو ثمنًا لحجري شيشة”    


انتهى من اعداد القهوة فصبها في كوب صغير وجلس يرتشف السائل الساخن عطر الرائحة شاعراً به يغسل أعصابه عصباً عصباً”


إذا كنت أنت الطرف الخطأ الذي لا حق له فعليك أن تكون الأعلى صوتاً و الأكثر صراخاً ...هذا يقنع الناس بعدالة قضيتك ”


كانت السيارة تمر بجوار النهر، عندما رأيت ذلك الرجل يقف شامخًا شاردًا ينظر للماء .. بدا لي في الظلام وتوهج اللآلئ على صفحة الماء كأنه أسطورة .. كأنه جزء أصيل من هذا الكون .. وتساءلت عن الخواطر العبقرية التي تدور في ذهن هذا الطيف .. أية قصيدة .. أية ذكريات ... لم يخيب الرجل ظني فقد كان أعمق مما تصورت .. لقد فتح سرواله وراح يبول في الماء !”


اليوم 15 مارس .. يصر الكمبيوتر على أن منحناي النفسي في الحضيض ... لا أعرف كيف ... لكني قررت أن أكتئب وأحزن فأنا لن أفهم أفضل من الكمبيوتر .”


هو أغني مني عشر مرات .. أي أنه فقير إلى درجة تثير الرثاء .. !”​*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

مقولات حلوة جدا

انا كنت قرأت قبل كدة كذا روايه للدكتور احمد خالد​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مقولات حلوة جدا
> 
> انا كنت قرأت قبل كدة كذا روايه للدكتور احمد خالد​



انا تربيت علي كتبة ومقالاتة انة رائع جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2012)

اقوال رائعه جداا
عجبني جدا كذا حاجه
شكرا ليك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أبريل 2012)

*جميلة بجد 

فيه كتاب زغازيغ كمان ... فوق الرائع *


----------



## didiomar (3 ديسمبر 2019)

أحمد خالد توفيق في الـ10 من يونيو/ حزيران عام 1962، بمدينة طنطا وتخرج في كلية الطب بجامعة طنطا عام 1985، ولم يترك ممارسة الطب بسبب مسيرته الأدب، إذ حصل على الدكتوراة في طب المناطق الحارة، والتحق بهيئة التدريس في كلية الطب جامعة طنطا، واستمر في التدريس حتى وفاته العام الماضي


----------

